# Transparent Transfers, Help



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

So we've started making our own plastisol transfers with quite a bit of success so far. Although, we just tried to make our own names, and #'s for some hoodies we're doing.

The transfers are white plastisol, pressing on to black hoodies. We layed down 3 coats of white on our paper, just thinking we were playing it safe, nice thick lay. It hasn't worked out that way though as the transfers are coming out a bit transparent.

I noticed the #'s we used to order online would come real thick, as if it were like 10 layers of ink, lol. 

What are we missing here?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What ink are you using?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've found that too much heat on white transfers can result in a poor transfer. Same problem if the ink is over cured.


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

splathead said:


> What ink are you using?


Ryonet White


----------

